# widest tire=best handling.............



## supreme5101 (Jun 27, 2006)

just brought a 07 altima 3.5 se............

my question is, whats the widest i can go as far as tire width, but still have great handling??????..........and would 19s or 20s be better?????


thanx guys..............


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

20's would barely fit if at all. get some 17s or 18s and some TI-Rs


----------



## supreme5101 (Jun 27, 2006)

thanx...........but...........

i posted the same question on "nissanforum.com"............

and i was told that 20s will fit without spacers.......as far as width, i was told 8.5 is thw widest.........

true or false guys???..............


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah i think 8.5 is the widest; anything more than that ur gonna look like a big rollerskate and probably not gonna pass inspection


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

who said you couldn't fit 20s ? you can do 20x8.5 even without spacers.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

20's fit no problem no spacers needed, not to repeat but my friend has them so i know they fit. his are 20/8.5 and he is running a 255/35/R20


----------

